# Can anyone identify this little pistol?



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2019)

It is has the word "guardian" stamped in the top of the barrel and I've been unable to find out the maker or age. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I did a quick Google search and saw some similar but not exact.

Search on Guardian American pinfire revolver or Belgium Guardian pinfire revolver and you'll see what I saw.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

On the right side of the barrel, close to the frame, is that a "D" or an "R"?
If it's an "R" with a crown over it, that would be a Belgian proof mark.
Is there more about the gun? percussion cap, Bullet in casing, Pin fired?
How many rounds does it hold? 
How long is the barrel?


----------



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2019)

6 rounds, it is a 2 inch Barrel, breech load cylinder. centerfire. It's a D on the side and appears to be a star over it although it doesn't appear to be a complete stamp. and I agree. it's very similar to the guardian american model 1878. I has no backstrap and no ejector rod. It appears to be around 32 caliber although I can't verify it yet.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2019)

both photos of the cylinder have markings, one appears the same as on the barrel. A 30 caliber bullet fits perfectly in the cylinder and will not even start down the barrel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It is definitely Belgian. On the back of the cylinder is a clear Liege proof mark: E over LG over a star.

This pistol mimics the British "bulldog" variety of pocket pistol, but, since it wasn't made by Webley, it was much cheaper to buy.
This one seems to be missing its ejector rod. You might be able to find a replacement, though.
.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It is definitely Belgian. On the back of the cylinder is a clear Liege proof mark: E over LG over a star.
> 
> This pistol mimics the British "bulldog" variety of pocket pistol, but, since it wasn't made by Webley, it was much cheaper to buy.
> This one seems to be missing its ejector rod. You might be able to find a replacement, though.
> .


Thank you. I don't see a place for the ejector rod, might have been modified. That might be why I've had such a time to find out where it was made.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just from looking at your photo of its "front end," I'd say that its ejector-rod assembly has been hacksawed off.
I can see cut marks which do not match the overall quality-of-finish of the rest of the piece.

Perhaps it was removed to make the pistol more pocketable.

The ejector-rod assembly would have included some means of either retaining the cylinder arbor, or, if the arbor is attached to the recoil plate, attaching the barrel assembly to it.
The screw at the front of the frame is not a sufficient attachment, not even for black-powder cartridges.

Also, the trigger-return spring might be missing or broken. Does the trigger move forward under its own power?
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the full left side of the revolver?


----------

